# Tahini



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Is tahini available in Central PT? TIA


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

smudges said:


> Is tahini available in Central PT? TIA


 ELeclerc and health food shops.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Strontium said:


> ELeclerc and health food shops.


Or in my kitchen when I've made a batch! I was having great problems finding think in Coimbra so started making my own. 

We haven't got a Leclerc near us but I'll certainly Check out the health food shop Strontium.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If it's of any help, I understand BCS have just done a deal with Waitrose & now ship Waitrose products worldwide....... I don't know much more about it but you'll probably find more on the BCS website though.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

JohnBoy said:


> Or in my kitchen when I've made a batch! I was having great problems finding think in Coimbra so started making my own.
> 
> Do you just bung a load of sesame seeds in a food processor? I've never tried making it and if the seeds are easier to get than the paste then it's worth considering.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

smudges said:


> JohnBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Or in my kitchen when I've made a batch! I was having great problems finding think in Coimbra so started making my own.
> ...


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> If it's of any help, I understand BCS have just done a deal with Waitrose & now ship Waitrose products worldwide....... I don't know much more about it but you'll probably find more on the BCS website though.


Who do you mean TM? A Google search has drawn a blank on BCS.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I've just googled, looks easy! Are sesame seeds widely available?? Or even just available?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> Who do you mean TM? A Google search has drawn a blank on BCS.


I have no connection with the site or business so hope the mods will allow me to post the link?

www.britishcornershop.co.uk


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

smudges said:


> I've just googled, looks easy! Are sesame seeds widely available?? Or even just available?



Sorry, I forgot to post the link in the last post:

How To Make Tahini — Cooking Lessons from The Kitchn | The Kitchn

Maybe you found that already though.

Yes, sesame seeds very easy to find white or brown and black with a little more searching around.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks TM.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Problem solved! Thanks so much John Boy PS That was the link I found.


----------

